# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  من الواقع

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>تتراكم الامور البسيطه في داخلنا لتصنع عقداً..تتزاحم الاولويات في حياتنا... لنكتشف بأننا نقفُ خارجاً..
وبأن الاولويات التي اعطيناها (( جواز احمر)) للمرور ليست اولويه..بل انها لا تعنينا اصلاً..تجد نفسك دائماً مشغول بملايين القصص التي لا تنتهي ولن تنتهي..ثم تكتشف بأنك ساذج وهذه القصص وهذه الالتزامات..لست مجبراً لتحرق نفسك معها... فأنت في النهايه غير معني بها..ولكنك لا تنسحب..


لاكمال المقال الرجاء الضغط هنا...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رائع جدا يا صديقي 
انتظر ابداعاتك الجميله و الرائعه 

يعطيك الف الف عافيه

----------

